
Ask HN: How to use developer skills for occasionally making money on the side? - cranium
Once you have a portfolio of skills you can use professionally, how can you &quot;make a quick buck&quot;? Most alternative revenue streams described by developers are either grown slowly (eg. side-business) or require already established and trusted profile (eg. Upwork) and plenty of time to actually complete the project.
======
verdverm
Optimization for yourself / "quick bucks" doesn't work for the client. There
is no reliable fast path to greater wealth, it will always take putting in
more, and higher quality effort than your peers / competitors.

This is why getting to the (partial) freedom to choose when & what to work on
takes time. You have to earn (in terms of trust) your way there.

It's more than technical skills too. You will do better with non-tech skills
in sales, relation, and expectation management.

